
They Write The Right Stuff. Old, but still very interesting article. - jkush
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/06/writestuff.html
======
jdvolz
Okay, so the 4 steps to "perfect" software break down to:

1\. Big-Design-Up-Front

2\. Have a testing department

3\. Use Source Control and Bug Tracking

4\. Fix all instances of systematic errors and fix the process by which those
errors were injected into the program.

Most of those sound familiar:

[http://joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html](http://joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html)

I admit that this article isn't written as a technical instruction sheet for
writing perfect software, but they could at least come up with something we
haven't heard of before. You mean NASA actually has the funds to do a full
BDUF and to have a testing department? No kidding.

